# an interesting switch problem



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

So I'm having the common window problems. Came in the gate to work this morning and the window went down smoothly as always. No problem. Then pushed the up button and absolutely nothing happened. no click or anything. Still clicks when push the down button. I took the door panel off and checked all the connections at the motor but because there are 8 contacts on the motor assembly, I don't know where to apply power in order to bypass the relay. 
Decided I could see if its the switch by swapping contact with the passenger side but ran into the real problem. I can't get the switches out! It looks like the armrest is plastic-welded to the door panel. This means the switches must be removed from the outside ( leather side) of the panel but I have no clue how to do this. 
I know I need to have a manual already but unfortunately I'm going to training for the next two weeks so I don't have the time to get one. I simply need to get these switches off!
I do not believe it is the motor. As I said, it ran fine going down and has never made any unusual sounds. Also don't believe it is the normal rail clip problems as it has never had issues. Is simply doesn't seem to get any power at all.
Please help! I'll betaking the motor off the worm gear so I can get in the up position (so I don't freeze) but I'm going to need to get this working soon! Leave on thursday!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

Just a thought... have you checked the wire harness passing from the A body pillar to the door? One common aging fault is wires start breaking at the hinged flex point.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (GLS-S4)*

I haven't taken it apart and checked continuity but it doesn't have any sign of wear.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

Well...got the window up. Removed the motor assembley from the gear and pushed up the window. Then re-attached and disconnected the motor so I don't accidentally push the down button.
So the question still stands....how do I get the switches out? The right rear won't go down with those switches either (old problem that I never saw the need to fix) but works fine with the actual switch on the door.
Anyone know how or have manual handy for that?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

cant you take off a plastic pannel under the arm rest on the door, and then the switches will come out of the arm rest in like a box? ive only taken my door off once to replace my guides, and thats what i remember...
i may be wrong tho.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (an_a6)*

I didn't see that but I'm getting a complete exploded view for the car tomorrow morning so hopefully I can have this apart before I go Thursday morning. Manual has been ordered. Really should have been the first thing I did when I bought the car.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

To get the switches out you need a small flat head screw driver that will fit in the tiny hold in the bottom of the arm rest. If you put the screw driver up pointing as far toward the door hinge as you can and then after putting the screw driver in as far as it'll go move it so the end of the screw driver pushes away from the door hinge and it'll undo a clip that's holding the switch panel in. I think I learned that one Audi DIY but don't hold me on that.
Good luck, my contacts in the switches were getting gummy so I took the whole assembly apart and used electric clean and then added some electric grease before resealing the whole thingy ma bob up again. I don't recommend you do that unless your mechanically inclined and have the time and willingness to deal with small parts flying everywhere.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (vr6ninja)*

Thank you!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

I broke my switch panel out, as I didn't know about the tiny hole. The result was that I had to buy a new panel to hold the switches in place. It was only around $20 for a brand new panel, so it wasnt a big deal, really.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (PerL)*

I wasn't quite willing to do that but its nice to know it isn't expensive.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

Hey Frankinstyn
Here we go...
Front:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...r.pdf
Rear
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...l.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Hey Frankinstyn
Here we go...
Front:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...r.pdf
Rear
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...l.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie

Wow. That is the best information ever. Thankyou so much!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (frankinstyn)*

Pleasure!
One more thing...
I have a "slightly" similar thing on mine... I am able to open and close the rear windows on their respective doors, but not from the driver's door. I found that if i held the "lockout" button down that I was able to do it. I figured there is something up with that switch. I bought a new switch assembly off eBay for around $40 so when I put it in I will let you knwo if that fixed it. Just for kicks it might be worth trying that.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: an interesting switch problem (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_I am able to open and close the rear windows on their respective doors, but not from the driver's door. 

I have the opposite problem, turns out to be broken wires in the door jamb. An all too common problem.


----------

